# Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona Corojo Cigar Review - Great cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A Great cheap cigar, needs about 6 months of age though. but for the price its absolutely worth it, great flavors, PICK UP A 5 PACK, give them 5-6...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona Corojo Cigar Review - Great cigar.


----------

